# My Next Little Live Steamer



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All;

I know this is small potatoes for most of you, but it is a big deal to me. I am letting the feline out of the poke about my next purchase. I just sent my deposit for Regner's 25470 Chaloner to The Train Department. For the time being I am keeping with the smaller locomotives. Presently, my largest radius curve is five foot. If I have saved enough by ECLSTS, it could get amended to ten foot radius.

I chose the Regner because I want to get some experience with oscillator steam motors as well. I'm really excited, but I will try to contain myself until ECLSTS.

Happy steaming,
David Meashey
SA# 462


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Dave!


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy New Engine!

Now if you will come play at Diamondhead..............
Great choice for a good runner.
Larry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry;

I hope to get there "someday." Right now I don't have the PTO or the funds for it (I'm low man on the totem pole when it comes to PTO sign-up.).

ECLSTS has to serve for my Diamondhead. I'll just have to enjoy any video feed available for this year's Diamondhead event.

Best,
David Meashey
SA# 462


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, Dave, the disease has spread! Congratulations. 

Larry


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

It was pretty clear at the last East Coast show that the hook was firmly in you for live steam. Great fun and still cheaper than sitting in a bar!(VBG!!!) That is a neat loco by the way!

Mike

mocrownsteam 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good choice, Dave. 
Regner geared locos preform well, both up and down hills, and pulling loads. I have a Willi, (No chuckles from the Brits, please!), and with only a single cylinder it is a real puller, as you can see here...


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the smaller live steamers. I actually prefer them over the larger ones. Look at it this way. You can spend $5000 on a larger steamer or for that price have 5 smaller ones. Looks like you got the steam bug as well. I just got the Regner Otto to add to my collection. 
Have you thought about the Scranton Steam up Presidents weekend (February). Its always a fun weekend of live steam.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't knock the small engines. My Shays get run 3-4 times as often as the big Mikado.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn;

Scranton is on my list for "someday" as well for the same reasons I listed above. I grew up in the Hershey area, so Pennsylvania events can work for me. I still have some friends I can stay with, and that helps keep the costs lower.

There are some steamups close to Roanoke, and I will probably be sure to attend them. They are usually during the summer months though.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## John Riley (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dave and Group, 

You have embarked on a slide down the slippery slope, good luck with your Chaloner. 
I have a Regner Vincent, and a MAX which I converted to butane firing, and sold on a Lumberjack to a good friend. 
Regner's builds on the "Umble Ossie" theme are certainly reliable runners. 


John Riley


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Have fun with your Chaloner, David! I use mine for indoors running during the Winter on a small 32mm gauge switching layout - great fun! 
Slow enough to manual run without runaways... 
The Chaloner has a tendency to flood the firebox with liquid fuel upon filling/refilling the fuel tank, but once the liquid's been blown out it lights off fine. 
Regner's water top off system works well, and you'll need it as it has a fairly large gas capacity - you will run out of water first, as oscillator engines 
tend to have a slobbery wet exhaust but the Chaloner's condensate tank takes care of that. (until it gets full!) 
Congrats!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Again All;

Well, I just learned last evening that the friend I usually stay with may be on a trip to Ireland during ECLSTS. It is not final yet, but once I know for sure, I will try to get a reservation at the hotel listed on the show's web site.

That means I will probably have more time to spend with the live steamers. I will update matters on this thread once things are confirmed. I am looking forward to boiling water in your company.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

BUMP! 
Well, I have my room booked. The motel is about 3 miles from the fairgrounds.

I am waiting to get word from Jason that the locomotive has arrived. I have decided that the DeWinton will be the Brandywine & Gondor Railroad's first live steamer. I may use my Dwalin figure for the engineer! I will bring an appropriate train for the DeWinton.

Looking forward to boiling water with all of you.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump Again!
Well, I just got word that Regner will not get the locomotive on its way in time for York. Naturally, I'm disappointed. I will still bring the Millie, and possibly another locomotive that does not need track power (it's a D-cell locomotive).

I will have fun, and welcome the new locomotive whenever it arrives.

Best,
David Meashey

P.S. This is the D-cell locomotive. It's just a bit of whimsey.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Einstein looks like he is enjoying himself, but it's all relative.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Tom;

The dash gauges are even labeled "Relative Speed, Relative Amps, and Relative Brake Pressure."

But the locomotive's speed will DEFINITELY never get close to the speed of light.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump!

Late Friday afternoon I got an email from UPS stating a package is on its way, and should arrive 04/08/14. Looks like I will be reading up on the instructions soon for care and operation of the Chaloner.

I also purchased a Chuffer for the Millie at the York show, so I need to get ready to install it.

I have promised the local chapter of NRHS an article on running small scale live steam. Will also be working on that once I get some photos of the DeWinton in action.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey that's great! I'm happy for you,
Stay between the rails,
John


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Where did you get that Einstein figure? He's rather cool!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber;

I got him at a local store called Extremes. It carried all kinds of figures, posters, super hero stuff, PlayMobil toys, and DVDs. Unfortunately, it has gone out of business.

Stores that cater to comic book and super hero enthusiasts may have similar offerings.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well David, maybe a day later as UPS decided not to pick up the packages on Friday. Monday now....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Best laid plans, Eh, Jason.

I'm not going to sweat it. Thanks for the heads-up.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It's Here!  

The UPS man was at our door shortly after I got home from work today. My Regner live steamer had arrived! I spent a little time unpacking it and looking it over, but it was off to choir practice after supper. The front link & pin coupler did not survive the trip from New Jersey. I would be concerned about that, but the locomotive will get Kadees anyway. Everything else appears to be in good order.

Now I have some things to do in my spare time (Whatever that is). 1. Read up on the instructions. 2. Mount the Kadees. 3. Lube and steam my new little engine. 4. Install the Chuffer into the Millie.

The DeWinton will be my Brandywine & Gondor RR's first live steamer. It will eventually carry a nameplate for Thorin Oakenshield. The Dwalin figure will probably be used as the engineer.

Sorry for the rambling.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the Kadees mounted today. It was more work than I originally anticipated. The original couplers were reluctant to leave the buffer beams, but were finally persuaded to do so. I chose Kadee 905s. They ended up a bit lower than I would like them to be, but should work well enough. I'm not sure how I could have gotten them any higher. The couplers should stay coupled on most steam tracks and all but the most undulating garden railroads. 

The grass was in need of mowing, so the first steaming will have to wait for another weekend. I know, I know - bad priorities, but that is just how it is in my world right now. 

I tried the Dwalin figure, and he looks too teensie to reach the throttle. I'll just have to find another "engineer." I'm guessing that any plastic figure's feet would melt that close to the gas jet anyway.  I probably just want a figure to pose when the locomotive is cold, and what kind of fun is that?

I also cut up the cushioning from the original box to fit the locomotive into its new carrying case. (Lowes are probably wondering just how many hand tools I own. I keep buying more toolboxes from them.)

Well, that is the progress to date. Now I have a first steaming to look forward to.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I steamed the DeWinton today. I had a hard time getting the fire lit, but first I had to install the correct fill valve. My troubles may have been increased by a poorly functioning lighter. Buying a new lighter seemed to help some, but I still think the beastie is hard to get lit - and hard to get it to stay lit. Perhaps it is the learning curve. Time will tell.

I'm also not too fond of having to add water via water top up system. It seems to give a false reading in the sight glass. Again, it may be the learning curve.

The locomotive settled down and ran nicely once it was in steam. The photo is a bit blurry. I still am not so good at running and taking photos at the same time.










Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good. I use the top up system to fill the boiler on my Otto. I just fill to the top nut on the sight glass. It seems to work well. Just keep checking the sight glass every ten minutes or so. Eventually you will get comfortable with it. I love my Regner engines.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, when you fill the gas tank you need to bled off the liquid. That is what causes the burners to be hard to light at first. Without lighting open the gas valve and listen for a hissing, it should be smooth and not sputter. Once it is a constant sound close and let sit for a min then open and light through the stack. It should then pop back quickly to the flues.

On the coupler if you need to be higher get one of the higher offset ones and install on your Kadee pocket.


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

With the regner refill system the water gauge is accurate when you add the water, during normal running it is just as accurate as the rest, which are not accurate. When I want to check water level I stop the engine and give it a few pumps then the reading is accurate indicating if it needs water or not, I actually like the way it works.
Steve


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I love that picture! So cool! That's a really good looking engine, makes me want one...


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave
My Regner shay is very fussy about the air-gas mixture.If it's still hard to light after following Jason's suggestion,
try opening or closing the air holes in the burner a bit.
Less air if it pops and goes out, more if just won't light.

Harvey C.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all your tips. I figured there would be a learning curve. I actually ran both locomotives yesterday. Had to run the Millie just to convince myself that I DID actually know how to operate one of these things.

Sometimes I think the 1:1 Porters were easier, BUT it took 4 to 4.5 hours to raise steam and there was a lot of other work involved.

I'll get things settled down eventually.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------

